
Steven Pinker Responds to Critics of 'Enlightenment Now' - Reedx
https://quillette.com/2019/01/14/enlightenment-wars-some-reflections-on-enlightenment-now-one-year-later/
======
squozzer
What bothers me most about critiques of the Enlightenment is the critics
usually fail to convincingly answer the following:

1) Was it better than what preceded it (e.g. the divine right of kings?

2) In what way(s) are the ideas that followed an improvement?

